# M.M.A. Flasks



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

M.M.A. = Metropolitan Museum of Art.
          These flasks were hand blown  at various glasshouses in the style of Henry William Stiegel. Each is unique and pontilled. Some were blown at Pairpoint Glass and some at other glass houses. Many are etched on the bottom...MMA.

 (TNCGAL can add to this , if she would).[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

#2


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

#3


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 16, 2007)

#4


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 16, 2007)

here is mine.................




 emerald green, pontiled, hand blown


----------



## tncgal (Apr 16, 2007)

_Did I hear someone calling my name._ 

This amethyst Thin Ribbed Swirl Flask was made for MMA by Joe Hamon and is featured in their 1993 catalog. Joe began working with glass in his father's glass factory at the age of 7. Joe's father, Orville Hamon, entered the glass blowing business in 1917, working for Kanawha before starting his own company, Scott Depot Glass.

Joe Hamon had contracts with the MMA, Washington Cathedral and the Smithsonian. He retired at the end of 2000 and turned off the gas valve at his glass company in Durango, Colorado. His son and daughter, Tim and Cheryl, are third generation glassblowers. Perhaps the tradition will continue as Cheryl's son, Andy, learns the trade.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thankee...Thankee...Thankee, Brenda...[]

 Here's another Hamon flask made for the MMA.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

BOTTLENUTBOY...can't be exactly certain, but your flask is possibly a Clevenger Bros. repRo... and definitely not MMA.

 One very similar to yours was described as an early poison flask and sold quite high....it, too, was pontiled.
 My Clevenger is NOT pontiled, but is otherwise identical....and it is possible the earlier Clevenger examples were pontiled. Not enough known at this time....gonna snoop around and see if I can find any additional info..
 Unless someone else may have any input that can establish its identity/maker.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

Another MMA flask....These are very well made and attractive flasks...Definitely a collectible for the Future.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 18, 2007)

> definitely not MMA.


 
 well thats sort both a relief and a let down....thought i had it all figgered out[&o]....but maybe its not a repro?[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2007)

SPENCER...I'll take some pix of my Clevenger alongside an MMA flask. That way, you can make a better comparison...

 Generally speaking, the MMA flasks are smaller & more delicate...even though ALL the glass artisans were following in the tradition established by Stiegel.


----------



## tncgal (Apr 19, 2007)

This little MMA flask sure does glow brightly under UV blacklight.


----------



## tncgal (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought I'd share a few pontil marks.  Notice the Pairpoint and MMA etched names.  The other MMA is very difficult to see!


----------



## tncgal (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's the teal Pairpoint flask.


----------



## tncgal (Apr 19, 2007)

You can find a nice variety of colors to collect.





This is not marked MMA and is a smooth bottom, no pontil scar.
I'm still researching the maker for this type.
They do add interest to my collection, though.


----------



## tncgal (Apr 19, 2007)

The different patterns make these collections fun.  





This is not marked MMA and is a smooth bottom, no pontil scar.


----------



## tncgal (Apr 19, 2007)

Not a flask, but this little MMA _perfume_ sits proudly in my collection.


----------



## tncgal (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is the impressed MMA mark on the perfume base.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 19, 2007)

this isnt an expert opinion or anything....but i am going to say that those two "non- M.M.A." flasks are clevengers because while doing some research on mine i saw one in a nice shade of ice blue(?) sporting that "straight looking (rather than slightly flared)" sheared top

 BTW my emerald one is pontiled it is either a "chipped pontil" or an open pontil that the middle of the glass didnt break loose like it was supposed to...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

SPENCER...you're learning...sharp eye there.[]

 Here's 6 MMA signed flasks.........


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's 5 of the same ones with a Clevenger flask like yours:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

Side view:


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

AS you can see, the Clevenger is not only larger but wider...and heavier...
 Also lacks the pontil, unlike yours.
 A Clevenger catalog I have notes your flask is called a Diamond Bottle..
 Still trying to locate if any Clevenger examples were pontiled.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2007)

BRENDA...great pix and info...!![]

 I believe the two unsigned flasks are Clevenger repRoes...they made them in all colors...
 The one pictured in my catalog is Milk Glass...
 I'm glad  you posted the "marks"...Helps a lot.[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 20, 2007)

> SPENCER...you're learning...sharp eye there.


 
 i wouldnt have recognized it if i hadnt seen one on the Clevenger Bros official website!  thanks though! i like it it is a very nice flask even if its a possible clevenger repro[]

 are ANY of the known clevengers pontiled? because this one is DEFINATELY poniled


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 21, 2007)

SPENCER...some Clevenger bottles did indeed have pontils...as for this particular flask of yours - I have yet to find out. 
 Someone needs to do a thorough  and well researched book on the Clevengers and their wares.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 9, 2007)

did you ever find any pontiled clevengers like this one?


----------



## whiskeyman (May 11, 2007)

SPENCER..no, I haven't found out anything new.
 BUT, here's a pontilled blue one that recently sold on eBay...
Repro? Flask w/ Finished Top + Pontil & Diamond Pattern[/align] 
 Being as the genuine old flasks weren't generally made in bright colors, such as Jersey green and  sapphire blue, it may be yours is an early repRo...

 TNCGAL recently bought a pair of these flasks , too. Was waiting for her to get them and learn if either of them was pontilled.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 11, 2007)

> the genuine old flasks weren't generally made in bright colors


 
 i too was thinking the same thing.......im sure it is SOME KIND of repro just am wondering WHICH one


----------



## whiskeyman (May 15, 2007)

Getting back on topic:
 More M.M.A. Flasks........amberina


----------



## whiskeyman (May 15, 2007)

amethyst
 green


----------



## whiskeyman (May 15, 2007)

emerald green...perhaps teal...??


----------



## whiskeyman (May 15, 2007)

red


----------

